# Name this bird



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

For the past few weeks there has been a bird roosting in the tree out back.
I could hear the bird call once or twice and then see it fly out of the tree each late afternoon, but I could never spot it.
Finally I spotted the branch on which it roosts and I snapped a few pics.
This pic shows the bird on the branch.
A 20 inch wing span seems large for this bird.
It blends so good on the roost I wonder how many others I have overlooked in the past?
Can you name this bird?


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you saying it's got a 20" wingspan? Well if so, you may be underestimating its actual wingspan. It looks to me like you've taken a picture of a Common Nighthawk, which would explain why you see it take off in the afternoon. I didn't know they would roost in trees - they are ground nesters, and in the same family as Whip-poor-wills. The gray phase of this species has the white wing bars and the white throat, with light gray bars on the breast and belly.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

It looks like a common night hawk to me as well.

You need to get to a fairly open spot to see them fly. They usually fly far higher than most birds.

The biggest treat is when they are doing aerial display flying. They'll swoop down from hundreds of feet so fast that they make a loud "whoosh" sound as they then swoop upward at the peak speed of their descent.

In my town they roost on the roofs of flat buildings. 

Their call sounds much like a katydid's call. "Mowwp'

To be able to fly like a nighthawk would be a magical thing.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I agree. Common nighthawk.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Common_Nighthawk/id


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

You people are good.
The bird is a common night hawk.
First time I have ever seen one at roost.
Saw some white pelicans the other day too but I didn't have the camera.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Last time we were at Mason Tract there were several buzzing around me for an hour.

Very cool birds.


----------

